# I want to install Gentoo ...... but I don't know anything abt linux, pls help me



## k_blues24 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi 
   Frnds I want to install Gentoo (i686) frm Digit DVD (Aug.) & Idon't know anything abt linux, how that can be instsall? Digit provided us a live CD of Gentoo can it work with my WinXP SP2 as a multiboot sys.? pls guide me.
   thanks


----------



## urvish_acharya (Aug 24, 2006)

in DVD if ISO is given then u'll hv to burn its bootable on CD..once bootable is created,...let me know


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, if this is your first linux, please AVOID gentoo.


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 24, 2006)

Then Qwerty suggest me any other flavour of linux, I want multi boot sys, & Iwant to play Movies & other media on that


----------



## Dhaval (Aug 24, 2006)

Go for Fedora ..


----------



## Pathik (Aug 24, 2006)

mandriva 2006,fedora core 5,pc linux os


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 24, 2006)

Since you are new to_ Linux_, completely new, I'd only suggest *Ubuntu*. Ubuntu because it has a huge community support and many people use it to help you out of difficulty, have a look at www.ubuntuforums.org, its the most helpful forum I've ever seen on the net. Also, Ubuntu being a debian-based system is perfect for _installing and managing_ things and is the best bet on _stability_.

Features of Ubuntu are:

Auto mounts your Windows HDD Partitions which you can access trouble free.
Has full and integrated _Bluetooth_ and _Wifi_ networking support
Comes with all basic applications from calculator to messengers.
_GIMP_ (for image editing),
_Totem_ (for movies),
_Rythmbox_ (for audio) and
_OpenOffice.org_ (for a total Office suite application).
Is developed by keeping the newbies in mind and each tool for it is well manualled and constructed.

Apart from all that, it has a Package manager, Synaptic which is dead easy to use to install almost any app of your choice without any hassles. This is one thing all Windows users can only dream of.

Also, you get so many stuff just on a CD rather than most distriibutions going for a DVD.

Get Ubuntu here
*Official Site* - www.ubuntu.com
*x86 CD* - [Download] [Order for free home delivery of CDs]

The home delivery is _absolutely free_ and takes about 2-4 weeks for arrival. Trust me, I have got many too.

After you install it, please head to www.ubuntuguide.org and there you can find all instructions to set up your Ubuntu machine in just an hour. Really helpful site.

I am using Ubuntu 6.06 for the past month and have encountered no trouble at all.


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tell me about Knoppix 4 QwertyManic
__________
I have this- live cd
__________
Main Problem is that I dont know set up procedure


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 24, 2006)

I havent tried that particular distro yet. Here is the official link anyways. *www.knoppix.com/ and a helping community like place at *www.knoppix.net/


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks guys, post ur suggestion


----------



## mehulved (Aug 24, 2006)

k_blues Knoppix is a great live CD/DVD. It is highly recommended to use it to learn and get familiar with linux. But, when, installed to a hard disk, it looses it's strong point and becomes just another distro. On the other hand distros like ubuntu, fedora, suse, etc are optimised for installation on users computer. So, I won't recommend you to install knoppix for the simple fact that there are better installable distros. But, when it comes to live cd's Knoppix is the king.


----------



## quantum (Aug 24, 2006)

i d vote for knoppix or also known as damn small linux or use ubuntu it works on gnome enviorment it ll be mucheasier


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 25, 2006)

but mind all live cd's will be very slow
u will just bang your head in the wall for waiting it to load. so install linux & xp in dual boot


----------



## JGuru (Aug 25, 2006)

For Live CD/DVD, 512 MB RAM is recommended for faster loading of applications.
 Yes, Knoppix Live CD/DVD is a good one to begin with. Also it loads pretty fast.


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 25, 2006)

Now upon ur suggestitions I have few choices 
1. Fedora 4 as well as 5
2. Ubuntu
3. Gentoo i686 2006
4. DSL
Suggest me the good one from them which can allow me to access my Window XP SP2 also with out any problem.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2006)

Ubuntu

Fedora doesnt have inbuilt NTFS support and isnt built with interoperatiblity in mind, to me its a damn good *Workstation* distro.

Gentoo requires advanced linux CLI knowledge and is best left to developers.

DSL is Damn-small-linux, as the name is, it isnt featureful but scores high on portablity.

So, go for Ubuntu.


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Qwerty


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 25, 2006)

ya ubuntu is the distro for starters


----------



## praka123 (Aug 25, 2006)

get debian etch or ubuntu dapper get the best of Linux as qwerty said


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 25, 2006)

Qwerty I have ubuntu v6.06with me (.iso) one of my frnd gave me.
pls explain whol process of installation to me abt it. I want multi boot sys with ubuntu.
Thanks


----------



## kalpik (Aug 25, 2006)

^^ I'd seriously recommend you think about installing ubuntu 6.06.1 and not 5.10. v6.06.1 is a MAJOR improvement..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah k_blues, Kalpik is right, 6.06 is the way to go now, dont rely on digit for the discs, those are always old :/


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 26, 2006)

I have got ubunu 6.06 also & I have burn it on cd but it was unable to boot my sys.
__________
My sys cant boot with that cd pls help me frnds


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2006)

Go in your BIOS, find the "Boot device priority" option and set your CD-ROM to boot first. Else you can try hitting F10 repeatedly on bootup to make your CD/DVD ROM boot. Ofcourse, the F10 key varies from bios to bios.


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 26, 2006)

My first boot divice is set 2 cd-rom  ...... but still I cant boot with it Any other method?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2006)

Did you burn the ISO image directly via nero? Does it boot on another system? I mean to ask if the disc is bootable type or not ?


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 26, 2006)

It is live cd in .iso format
I have burn All it thru' Nero ( burn image ) 
I dont know abt booting of this cd on other sys
__________
Is it necessary 2 format any of my partition I have empty d: drive (18 Gb)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2006)

No you dont have to format anything for the CD to boot, its weird why it isnt booting, wait for some other solutions please


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 26, 2006)

k_blues24 said:
			
		

> It is live cd in .iso format
> I have burn All it thru' Nero ( burn image )
> I dont know abt booting of this cd on other sys
> __________
> Is it necessary 2 format any of my partition I have empty d: drive (18 Gb)


try opening it in windows itself & post the name of file & folders in the cd(just a few of them atleast) & also no of file & cd total size.


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 26, 2006)

OK see this,
when I insert cd it auto runs & ubuntu screen appears
when I explor it, it shows files listed bellow:
1.FOLDERS - .disk, bin, casper, disctree, dists, install, isolinux, pics, pool, preseed programs.

2.Files - autorun(batch file), md5sum, README.diskdefines, start(icon), start,
            start, start, ubuntu, ubuntu(icon)

CD has size abt 698MB

Any suggestions?


----------



## mehulved (Aug 26, 2006)

Do you still have the iso with you? Then check it's md5sum. md5sum of the iso will be available on ubuntu's site and for md5sum utility for windows search on google.
Both md5sums should match, otherwise the fault lies with the iso image.


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 26, 2006)

md5sum utility shows following message:


The file "acsv.chm" not listed in checksum file
The file "acsv.exe" not listed in checksum file
The file "license.txt" not listed in checksum file
The file "readme.txt" not listed in checksum file
The file "Uninstall.exe" not listed in checksum file
Sat, 26 Aug 2006 20:17.01 Verifying is completed.
No files processed!


please guide me

thanks


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 28, 2006)

pls tell me where  i get this checksum file


----------



## JGuru (Aug 28, 2006)

@K_blues24, You can get the MD5SUM of the Ubuntu's ISO image file from where
 you downloaded  Ubuntu from.
*Here's Ubuntu's MD5SUM file Contents*



> *
> b9a5be3a5858ade278d664d41310a4ab  ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-amd64.iso
> 6cb8582aa5615ed4616165743a0868d7  ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
> 0b5b3df02da3d9ed6f4ac482cf541f04  ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-powerpc.iso
> ...


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm not downloaded any .iso for this Ubuntu digit provided this copy on Aprial's DVD
here information abt my copy of md5sum :


5dd4df6cccf75b1e1df442d2c70fa4b5  ./dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Release
0350488b296736d286a2eea4505cb60c  ./dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages
904a2de876babb603057ef0bb4708ab8  ./dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
45d36759cbb14292b44498dac9262247  ./dists/dapper/restricted/binary-i386/Release
6dde877bdac38169741580201fbd305b  ./dists/dapper/restricted/binary-i386/Packages
a60af4f89620a3c0d636ef369b99e97c  ./dists/dapper/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz
2807ce50d9444b1eace10d15e5b13e20  ./dists/dapper/Release
5f34ea5a9fe67d2a92353b1a8d04c38c  ./dists/dapper/Release.gpg
b0f10bae965370d59ff797eb5879aa5a  ./.disk/info
d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e  ./.disk/base_installable
803d8bba2ae03f9006873ebeb13a5a7f  ./.disk/base_components
146f5b974850731ec8004a17076bbf5d  ./.disk/udeb_include
4ce98ea2a70fdb237430eb7072882643  ./README.diskdefines
cd8aa5e7fa11b1362ef1869ac6b1aa56  ./pics/blue-lowerleft.png
9e18ae797773b2677b1b7b86e2aff28d  ./pics/blue-lowerright.png
a025c46d5daf227adfda51d81eb90f25  ./pics/blue-upperleft.png
461cbc7ff94fdea8008cab34b611abb8  ./pics/blue-upperright.png
16ff51c168405e575d32bae001f280e4  ./pics/debian.jpg
92091902d3ca753bb858d4682b3fc26b  ./pics/logo-50.jpg
0730e775a72519aaa450a3774fca5f55  ./pics/red-lowerleft.png
20d4bdecfa6d980d663fb5b93d37a842  ./pics/red-lowerright.png
cde56251d6cae5214227d887dee3bab7  ./pics/red-upperleft.png
3c129ee10f707bd9dec10209d28840eb  ./pics/red-upperright.png
5a93a111efeb5305075c5e077715b6cd  ./install/sbm.bin
8d6a2a045d7c0f48fe2e088f3f87b6ce  ./install/README.sbm
200e9354c8202baaa9f0704e2870647d  ./install/mt86plus
228839913248191a8db485259f028060  ./preseed/ltsp.seed
c9855008512e99a0c5cdecca090e87ff  ./preseed/server.seed
d36d7775b0f921f3132813cf1b9f98a0  ./pool/restricted/l/linux-meta/avm-fritz-firmware_2.6.15.22_i386.deb
ab51609b50425d5f4c31d6c6872c03cb  ./pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/avm-fritz-firmware-2.6.15-23_3.11+2.6.15.11-1_i386.deb
e4c3406397f365f35c439a77c24d9cba  ./pool/restricted/d/drdsl/drdsl_1.2.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
d4a482482203197b847bcce0aac23a50  ./pool/main/b/binutils/binutils_2.16.1cvs20060117-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
f1d288db8b9f62b11e182cef430c6288  ./pool/main/b/bpalogin/bpalogin_2.0.2-6ubuntu1_i386.deb
a08a59d3a8ed6c952300762bcb23ebb5  ./pool/main/b/build-essential/build-essential_11.1_i386.deb
6e02edd9ff18f573a3c7d542ddf1556c  ./pool/main/i/isdnutils/capiutils_3.8.2005-12-06-2ubuntu4_i386.deb
fd168242e971e331bb136565c253d235  ./pool/main/i/isdnutils/ipppd_3.8.2005-12-06-2ubuntu4_i386.deb
c44a28783d0b0c87358ac3a58bc43719  ./pool/main/i/isdnutils/isdnutils-base_3.8.2005-12-06-2ubuntu4_i386.deb
42428de62d09cae8d76c1f261995e409  ./pool/main/i/isdnutils/isdnutils-xtools_3.8.2005-12-06-2ubuntu4_i386.deb
6f5e3d7b5f6fe04250c98edb2acc64fb  ./pool/main/i/isdnutils/libcapi20-3_3.8.2005-12-06-2ubuntu4_i386.deb
104bf0d589c9d89b130623e47a8af7a9  ./pool/main/i/isdnutils/libcapi20-dev_3.8.2005-12-06-2ubuntu4_i386.deb
cdd973748ea0b3a155b07fa2c0ce455e  ./pool/main/i/isdnutils/pppdcapiplugin_3.8.2005-12-06-2ubuntu4_i386.deb
750279e9a9c5213dcbf8de7ff325768f  ./pool/main/g/gcc-defaults/cpp_4.0.3-1_i386.deb
aff505809394fa97ca118fbe2121020d  ./pool/main/g/gcc-defaults/g++_4.0.3-1_i386.deb
dfc1bcea4b13e5d28668f70bc0a1cb67  ./pool/main/g/gcc-defaults/gcc_4.0.3-1_i386.deb
dadba9c2a61126808fce35b16adf7b0f  ./pool/main/g/gcc-4.0/cpp-4.0_4.0.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
af1eee74c842df453d3daada62f4d48e  ./pool/main/g/gcc-4.0/g++-4.0_4.0.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
ffd5a01012a81269443ca057a96ee4ba  ./pool/main/g/gcc-4.0/gcc-4.0_4.0.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
6f49dc0b5e5a066996c18afbdf316efd  ./pool/main/g/gcc-4.0/libstdc++6-4.0-dev_4.0.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb
8a9f57ed51a49e8e7ea1619e9bf3f440  ./pool/main/g/glibc/libc6-dev_2.3.6-0ubuntu20_i386.deb
849d2ca5696d0f6eab86579f3bd1c8a6  ./pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg-dev_1.13.11ubuntu6_all.deb
5ac1b117264e2d2115dcf4a1f3a99cbf  ./pool/main/e/eagle-usb/eagle-usb-data_2.1.1-2_all.deb
05a7c8d250f3920d54f52df8577542c4  ./pool/main/e/eagle-usb/eagle-usb-utils_2.1.1-2_i386.deb
21edfd3c8939d2f13b6146aff1a1ec53  ./pool/main/f/fakeroot/fakeroot_1.5.6ubuntu2_i386.deb
245f16de0196793b159380d0f9182334  ./pool/main/l/linux-atm/libatm1_2.4.1-17_i386.deb
4950a6cd2b705ab8822266ea4d0048ce  ./pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-headers-2.6.15-23_2.6.15-23.39_i386.deb
d44426286d91535ce82b444f21f70e6f  ./pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386_2.6.15-23.39_i386.deb
14c1d4ba464ac8f4b34494e24bdf5dd8  ./pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-headers-386_2.6.15.22_i386.deb
af9814c9f8d5e5aa538530a15ac11127  ./pool/main/l/linux-kernel-headers/linux-kernel-headers_2.6.11.2-0ubuntu18_i386.deb
38cec2067384ede773f1b2111aba182c  ./pool/main/l/linux-wlan-ng/linux-wlan-ng_0.2.3-1ubuntu7_i386.deb
984a347383e53e343b4566aa4641ca24  ./pool/main/m/make/make_3.80+3.81.b4-1_i386.deb
15bf250f0a1114686655232175339cc2  ./pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils_1.8-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
063e72260c39f0cb85ca8743e9e7a72e  ./pool/main/p/pptp-linux/pptp-linux_1.7.0-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
e9c14f4a5a1a7f930d676d335b326fb0  ./pool/main/s/setserial/setserial_2.17-43_i386.deb
bd3fe326db7025843a54c101b91face6  ./casper/filesystem.squashfs
2ebff202023d138e53695f2382ff8dbc  ./casper/initrd.gz
8d52a33f81985807997e94f74dd75047  ./casper/filesystem.manifest
da81d083c175cdfd8a310a577768731b  ./casper/filesystem.manifest-desktop
c51deb5c1b637c48cf355cc2afb7aa77  ./casper/vmlinuz
85aa3dc1dd5e04077d7a34cb1d37d02c  ./autorun.inf
471f7aaef12fa84ec56afbf28c44ba05  ./bin/res/html/gopher-unknown.gif
ca091587f135c792890a714df83f7464  ./bin/res/html/gopher-text.gif
152f38b3bdfa36be6e424d6870fb7687  ./bin/res/html/gopher-telnet.gif
0c428f6883c912e150ce42c954b1bd36  ./bin/res/html/gopher-sound.gif
fb4779eea87a41f19e0fb21fd8718779  ./bin/res/html/gopher-movie.gif
7c2f66288e1c62c766b6b68878a4fd4a  ./bin/res/html/gopher-menu.gif
2734f280b5cc8219706db1bda4564cbb  ./bin/res/html/gopher-image.gif
2f847301ecc366bd4c24c93057be436d  ./bin/res/html/gopher-find.gif
7544430afba18e7d21927bcfe6337378  ./bin/res/html/gopher-binary.gif
0c428f6883c912e150ce42c954b1bd36  ./bin/res/html/gopher-audio.gif
f671c95b3ff839591e2402768ad8f43a  ./bin/res/fonts/mathfontSymbol.properties
24121428d430c35793178ea59f560e41  ./bin/res/fonts/mathfontPUA.properties
5e9b13e2fc2dbaaea0076971e27f03bf  ./bin/res/fonts/mathfontMTExtra.properties
abe2e04db7a51e39819aa7d00875e125  ./bin/res/fonts/mathfontMath4.properties
1cbe639d9a0b98a29518ae188147824a  ./bin/res/fonts/mathfontMath2.properties
1332997587e5a240fcc3f73c6632c024  ./bin/res/fonts/mathfontMath1.properties
570c55e3a5599139ab29983d96483151  ./bin/res/fonts/mathfontCMSY10.properties
20104544c58bfbdf705cd3b6e01e46cf  ./bin/res/fonts/mathfontCMEX10.properties
32c76794b8405032a0ca4a6cdb1b025e  ./bin/res/fonts/mathfont.properties
a3804f3d1dfcda0dce652382f99956d9  ./bin/res/fonts/fontEncoding.properties
751720cf07297a3e704c46870af5dbe5  ./bin/res/entityTables/transliterate.properties
69328a3f978e27edf755a5a81332de3f  ./bin/res/entityTables/mathml20.properties
08ae7554b418ce296529350cf08b12a9  ./bin/res/entityTables/htmlEntityVersions.properties
bde618ca804a398732e761dbc1e42573  ./bin/res/entityTables/html40Symbols.properties
1debc398d874fa3bc47a7abfe1c39760  ./bin/res/entityTables/html40Special.properties
8e39cc35db69989a275d946b2fccf70f  ./bin/res/entityTables/html40Latin1.properties
e0f5416f4ed6e8b94769c3ddd6f1c516  ./bin/res/dtd/xhtml11.dtd
8299e5629c0e5b0d3259047e68723748  ./bin/res/dtd/mathml.dtd
df5e84f613c8549777e3f7e4c821c3d9  ./bin/res/builtin/platformHTMLBindings.xml
8429106cb073d5b4302ddd3f02af039d  ./bin/res/builtin/htmlBindings.xml
fd8591fd84315a4d7e77ba2b3afa16ae  ./bin/res/wincharset.properties
76d6deb8106b97e0f392413e0e674c9b  ./bin/res/viewsource.css
f834a04923745b4c78561682f78f991f  ./bin/res/ua.css
07cb5f31792b5f4c83f017b06ec74ddb  ./bin/res/quirk.css
ff74605f7c3948949359d81e4eb4535b  ./bin/res/platform-forms.css
dd758806a8ab7b8523ee79aab7301f9c  ./bin/res/mathml.css
e41b2867558df65d6a42a0b53a7c2faf  ./bin/res/loading-image.gif
7825365e7edd86fde753f20b821e30cb  ./bin/res/language.properties
bf3417a5fe5f311a693a37aa904beb05  ./bin/res/langGroups.properties
f6c6e078d7d23aac4ba6151d197a28e7  ./bin/res/html.css
ccf39b06aa3282d0a1f9e7582418583d  ./bin/res/grabber.gif
73a30aad4693466fa5c3588ce7e4e226  ./bin/res/forms.css
39a4bc82773526a359c1bbebb159b063  ./bin/res/EditorOverride.css
ac8a0ff756ef0956622fadc94946e7da  ./bin/res/cmessage.txt
2f941035c3993a5ba36b1c8a7d90efe8  ./bin/res/charsetData.properties
c08872b47860f13030203bd600a1eec6  ./bin/res/charsetalias.properties
1f689efbc0c154a9f812f033d6cfb327  ./bin/res/broken-image.gif
9d562b1fca17886ff56c0dcc71159a0c  ./bin/res/arrowd.gif
c72551f52990bbec40e4b0c2dfad4812  ./bin/res/arrow.gif
c50d0bce0158737ffbee24dc7d9b9041  ./bin/plugins/npnul32.dll
5dd4f967decc41c6accda743a7add54c  ./bin/kplugins/macros.dll
88df037a0770a9fc1d51a9ad1ac0fd43  ./bin/ipc/modules/transmgr.dll
e157e37854f31c71b22b41d7d6787d35  ./bin/ipc/modules/lockmodule.dll
d2b52083c3bd14f8edc59b2c4d3b1f8d  ./bin/greprefs/xpinstall.js
287bd26fd55d1db28493aef31f17161d  ./bin/greprefs/security-prefs.js
c3b3c17378033aafd8ecc4afed42e2fd  ./bin/greprefs/non-shared.txt
f02237fe27eb39cf5d319bcd0ebc2ef3  ./bin/greprefs/all.js
0741073fe5429e3544191a7deef4fb26  ./bin/defaults/wallet/VcardSchema.tbl
b04032e5f725dbc0d455de93d78e6790  ./bin/defaults/wallet/StateSchema.tbl
e057e75e8061a238f4d818790401e4dc  ./bin/defaults/wallet/SchemaStrings.tbl
7aaabe59916552a34b2b7307af8834c4  ./bin/defaults/wallet/SchemaConcat.tbl
6c028265e688b5e88ac5860bf2cb61db  ./bin/defaults/wallet/PositionalSchema.tbl
79fa80c9cb6d8ee2922e795b7d131d84  ./bin/defaults/wallet/FieldSchema.tbl
332b1f2ccbb75bd3540de695bfc34bfc  ./bin/defaults/wallet/DistinguishedSchema.tbl
2fb4983a725f789182ab67eb3fd3cf25  ./bin/defaults/profile/chrome/userContent.css
d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e  ./bin/defaults/profile/chrome/userChrome.css
4193470912a8f8064a1d2a6f7e624229  ./bin/defaults/profile/user.js
713424d5bfcf7a48488071ef35c59427  ./bin/defaults/profile/Prefs.js
55ac2c00c523abccb3a66c89dea315d9  ./bin/defaults/profile/mimeTypes.rdf
3324094de3946ab0703f19f700b81ed7  ./bin/defaults/profile/menus.cfg
76e531a9c951335d63cdb52920b2f4b9  ./bin/defaults/profile/macros.cfg
1dffd2301292331f10c1e23a9e0a878c  ./bin/defaults/profile/localstore.rdf
d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e  ./bin/defaults/profile/history.txt
2c3192e97e909eec87090324a85e6062  ./bin/defaults/profile/cookperm.txt
2ffaea0a9579122a995e0f4bb354bd86  ./bin/defaults/profile/cookies.txt
df1863462fc67dcca113cca8b0f35ac2  ./bin/defaults/profile/accel.cfg
5790efd2536112bad3114b170f454ace  ./bin/defaults/pref/winpref.js
fbb56166b6a2e58d7ef1c4d8d20c4937  ./bin/defaults/pref/security-prefs.js
ea01a6d5d5428f3926b0722aa263d5d6  ./bin/defaults/pref/all.js
2bf214f9c956736c2e7e0ed709073c17  ./bin/defaults/autoconfig/prefcalls.js
07cd65785a8104bfd3cca17e039d3d7a  ./bin/defaults/autoconfig/platform.js
a9fba24865ddea50e03be4ff9fcf82db  ./bin/components/xpti.dat
08079125b89db96f237ba8dda98e36b9  ./bin/components/xuldoc.xpt
342eaa862126fb8f060c3dbb2e3ef2bb  ./bin/components/xppref32.dll
355b3ea8834c28407bd0711e4c078392  ./bin/components/xpconnect.xpt
ff1774deab1d1510ca8a1bb73aedca57  ./bin/components/xpcom_xpti.xpt
3f35e0e7d9b38ccad07e2af43b9d4361  ./bin/components/xpcom_thread.xpt
040d028807cbf63af1a568dd90e1022b  ./bin/components/xpcom_obsolete.xpt
234b9b3850df0103945e3f2ae8f8079a  ./bin/components/xpcom_io.xpt
1b71738dfce69f8097bcab8aae41bde9  ./bin/components/xpcom_ds.xpt
205bf5918ae37dd0b277d2e162cfe2dd  ./bin/components/xpcom_components.xpt
2125a04ee426ca4feec855ec8c2e95b2  ./bin/components/xpcom_compat_c.dll
c80abb2cca02dc2f45925c47e0a0bff3  ./bin/components/xpcom_base.xpt
3faa49357d44badec4ccebc0794e56b9  ./bin/components/xpc3250.dll
2689a7bb39316f80a7ff6d22cebd72c6  ./bin/components/xmlextras.xpt
96a9bb517ab132b85c21e5348890a238  ./bin/components/xmlextras.dll
c8be7e60f6d2f34342d95ba4c8a99a53  ./bin/components/windowwatcher.xpt
f72dee0a0fe606249cfa176c708d4966  ./bin/components/widget.xpt
f810819f8213c70d163b7df8265efe97  ./bin/components/webbrwsr.dll
5321057d7ca47f9e28be5a6a5867e975  ./bin/components/webBrowser_core.xpt
fd0e57ca2d9239abfdcf69dd983c83e4  ./bin/components/walletpreview.xpt
f3542d24c9c849b34ee41255129449ff  ./bin/components/walleteditor.xpt
cbd41f95c1c563461c1e0083e8ad0aed  ./bin/components/wallet.xpt
e3878705f1cf6aec390c4271d0a74ce4  ./bin/components/wallet.dll
408c82221dc50b914fcb0929479ee7a1  ./bin/components/uriloader.xpt
4c45b5f44dbdb6ee67dcac3127350886  ./bin/components/universalchardet.dll
e83312c13bf50738ce4dbf024670d72f  ./bin/components/unicharutil.xpt
748b771357ea094ede248c9a6041698c  ./bin/components/ucvmath.dll
7cd43b1d5dddfdc455f736e87c926345  ./bin/components/uconv.xpt
414ea5cbe3d23bb5b6d832c8a32664b9  ./bin/components/uconv.dll
6fd588161af39f7c615ce817b1511b16  ./bin/components/typeaheadfind.xpt
1de96ee53e95491b5e76fa5ab23b9db1  ./bin/components/typeaheadfind.dll
11000ff719bd6ead71631c62cab4e6a9  ./bin/components/txtsvc.xpt
d9897a726e6745dbb61daca142153b6a  ./bin/components/txmgr.xpt
185a0993abb5bf56ea8ec2971f2a6ed3  ./bin/components/txmgr.dll
e2d305fec292fd23e26762057fc34829  ./bin/components/sidebar.xpt
7dade93b05ed22c350815f84162b05ee  ./bin/components/shistory.xpt
2cdb9a40246eb4415f420e6c0f039c90  ./bin/components/rdf.xpt
a9f31c342bfb41c92463c42c11243e52  ./bin/components/rdf.dll
2c958b04e79fb1df3ae058a28fefe3dd  ./bin/components/profile.xpt
f0faa6068e76f2bec3aa7c4d3b9741ee  ./bin/components/profile.dll
6e2021ec48b65af50774616e20686855  ./bin/components/pref.xpt
7b220712e4f5884efd54eb6749a92a06  ./bin/components/pippki.xpt
a709ecc625c74ccd57e7431a972d21d0  ./bin/components/pippki.dll
f521c4aae559eabeff39a892a618bfb1  ./bin/components/pipnss.xpt
f8f9b228fe6cc33681f72f9394a361d4  ./bin/components/pipboot.xpt
5cfad92e6804ba33aa03f1b36b274061  ./bin/components/pipboot.dll
ebea0299d8ea2c9e1dd3f4c38b285f33  ./bin/components/p3p.xpt
bce9185e0801a5a5090ddbac26a6b8f1  ./bin/components/p3p.dll
7d1e46e3c6170de0219997870068be44  ./bin/components/oji.xpt
6ee2b03016a59cb9ea90f94617931021  ./bin/components/oji.dll
9a2450959092a9ffb546f17eb6005329  ./bin/components/nsSidebar.js
578fbec8b5aaa9ac0b33957aeebee44c  ./bin/components/nsProxyAutoConfig.js
619d71feb1eefcc26d9b04d08124855c  ./bin/components/necko2.dll
acbea5b9b887a9cdac4faa2e2c361ffe  ./bin/components/necko_viewsource.xpt
5ad3462450b3102cb9f7386d7a6da081  ./bin/components/necko_strconv.xpt
b4fa7b5c6e19bded5ee08b1c28de0b64  ./bin/components/necko_res.xpt
ad3d229c303b8596fd0da33664576961  ./bin/components/necko_jar.xpt
4a2c5cbe583c7d591f895cae4c189c65  ./bin/components/necko_http.xpt
d8a07beb05e97c62ff25b6d54e83267a  ./bin/components/necko_ftp.xpt
84a5f8aa6f0abebffb1e4daf875639f4  ./bin/components/necko_file.xpt
7694540a8f37f218df21bbc4db4b1273  ./bin/components/necko_dns.xpt
6233b02d077a9788dc96b6e91e20ca28  ./bin/components/necko_data.xpt
2c159f91ddd21e32c9362df29accc595  ./bin/components/necko_cookie.xpt
258af59879f22c3b73968c17f3f14c97  ./bin/components/necko_cache.xpt
ef1d011a911bb53be028284f3005e146  ./bin/components/necko_about.xpt
359d4fd13883958840d5f45afb017e1f  ./bin/components/necko.xpt
660862a3504908e2b17a88aaadd7590f  ./bin/components/necko.dll
2b0209249378ac66fa64be9496ea5e0b  ./bin/components/locale.xpt
2a4513024d887325ee0571eb40f0c50d  ./bin/components/layout_xul_tree.xpt
2f13c12570ea90a0711bd5cd8b1a877c  ./bin/components/layout_xul.xpt
6a8ad6ed90dd4729863de82d5b0281c8  ./bin/components/layout_base.xpt
fce20e3e7d15e1413e37f04b9cd5221b  ./bin/components/jsurl.xpt
f6cf760fb9a21a228ea79af9c9078ef3  ./bin/components/jsdservice.xpt
55040a86baa32d024b1734e8feeae9ef  ./bin/components/jsd3250.dll
ef5a351e35da4091b5ee6285ae7e74f4  ./bin/components/jsconsole.xpt
a8dbcd0d4ba174b3b536d6b73492eef1  ./bin/components/jsconsole-clhandler.js
9e75f553350c270ea084beae9ca3cc4f  ./bin/components/jar50.dll
d723fbae52c7601f60633a8fcd5ff939  ./bin/components/jar.xpt
f8794ee8fe082984dc80078e544f8993  ./bin/components/ipcdc.dll
e1dc5c602986243bf878bc35061003d1  ./bin/components/ipcd.xpt
c0511ee58a85b9351c941475536ba7a2  ./bin/components/intlcmpt.xpt
069ebd97cebaaafa10e5a0ee5c91abaf  ./bin/components/intlcmpt.dll
29cbe89849233b59bdb14d68a37d39d8  ./bin/components/intl.xpt
1bbddb99f2400103f0dc32c9a6f50008  ./bin/components/imglib2.xpt
9531d0019e2bcb760183a7917beaa5d6  ./bin/components/imglib2.dll
9bf06995a360cb583df91e72deaa5f1b  ./bin/components/i18n.dll
97beb6ecc7609a16e5c77fadb4669828  ./bin/components/gkwidget.dll
92a5c5445f6de89384ec4c6b5b048338  ./bin/components/gkparser.dll
70c35ffa3c506f1a59d2fd3636ce751f  ./bin/components/gklayout.dll
5456d5274c8402088e931f71649fedd2  ./bin/components/gkgfxwin.dll
dceca5119a3a91a5f600b4d21e14c41a  ./bin/components/gfx.xpt
eca3fbb6237b67a55dad7df159f5b096  ./bin/components/embedcomponents.dll
e7cdace56627f44899da4a9f72a9096b  ./bin/components/embed_lite.dll
6a0e276e5b9a362b36e781761b4e999d  ./bin/components/embed_base.xpt
50ad6f6334b121ef99f0da2f6788326a  ./bin/components/editor.xpt
0c27999f59badbd59f4bc3e981b8e8f4  ./bin/components/dom_xul.xpt
bdf15c18d9e4feba4ba9714146a8881e  ./bin/components/dom_xpath.xpt
590eb5f7fee2b3831db3be4d1d9a71dc  ./bin/components/dom_xbl.xpt
f7f0f182acc7bd6295badb8121e1bd8b  ./bin/components/dom_views.xpt
5a91bebe5e413341a9b274232a85098a  ./bin/components/dom_traversal.xpt
c14e1dfc848fba5a05b39e7ba7814b3b  ./bin/components/dom_stylesheets.xpt
0f54e808bea39c5f542dbc72b646267e  ./bin/components/dom_range.xpt
4ebdf80f747378cdc88b1dc69edcc014  ./bin/components/dom_html.xpt
e184678d8fbea198ddf100abf174da12  ./bin/components/dom_events.xpt
3037eb540688399e8e31d2c15d3369a2  ./bin/components/dom_css.xpt
49eba6bfbe0976f2dc1f8d79fe17f7d2  ./bin/components/dom_core.xpt
261cfc577c768d7c48953e47b5a2ec54  ./bin/components/dom_base.xpt
64c664dae6428ca845f96a21a5a07c62  ./bin/components/dom.xpt
4d176ee8cb77b8a9415bea9fc65cedb4  ./bin/components/docshell_base.xpt
0d8a1978a9f624eb355b43dadd08cd47  ./bin/components/docshell.dll
471be0eb8136304f0c9c55c1655a2952  ./bin/components/cookie.xpt
bc8bb0d2031261f0e57748e353a10ead  ./bin/components/cookie.dll
1b674aa204ccd540e723682f8d2dda5c  ./bin/components/content_base.xpt
55169154065f1c31492533ea7608843c  ./bin/components/compreg.dat
49b8892f425494461702671433681b1d  ./bin/components/composer.xpt
3aeeb92c592a0381228065fa5bc23b82  ./bin/components/composer.dll
ba80b6445d3ddf907081353e7e25337d  ./bin/components/chrome.dll
76ffec7829d04bdc01f502353dd7ea81  ./bin/components/chardet.xpt
5b16e699fb3166ad02e5dad225313969  ./bin/components/caps.xpt
0e01a019423dad5bce26474a818a91d7  ./bin/components/caps.dll
c58f02d1a30d4103f4c47f9c067bec92  ./bin/components/appshell.xpt
d34e6d186c7fa5266584dbc84e232e48  ./bin/components/appshell.dll
7246595e3d99e36c94642c6c47a9609c  ./bin/components/accessibility.xpt
f4ce7ad3ea212a54cae35c4529d929d3  ./bin/components/accessibility-msaa.xpt
5361a5008fe0806bd44ff559345dac0e  ./bin/chrome/overlayinfo/navigator/content/overlays.rdf
b5e79de3ce0d070a6e627bc618ad6f83  ./bin/chrome/overlayinfo/messenger/content/overlays.rdf
0bed9d09bda8fcdb5b3fc87a8379878f  ./bin/chrome/overlayinfo/communicator/content/overlays.rdf
2319353c89357c10a41f973a173f723f  ./bin/chrome/overlayinfo/browser/content/overlays.rdf
10fa2ae1c8f9a6805fa6e9ce72653137  ./bin/chrome/aggreg8/content/rssfeeds.rdf
d00a7d309fc9023536b70c1d3bedc011  ./bin/chrome/us.jar
b02ed46496f52acfceb3afc754024c53  ./bin/chrome/toolkit.jar
2f4a47e16b73e2bc41ba51e85fcb2f1c  ./bin/chrome/pippki.jar
9c5d914569cc6d6ad6f76e5d49922f69  ./bin/chrome/pipnss.jar
dece066ed0c008b8b909cb350caf739e  ./bin/chrome/installed-chrome.txt
45a0b374ba47f4101940131931e9f3f0  ./bin/chrome/flashblock.jar
e13155c4ae55c45868048a85956b6e88  ./bin/chrome/en-win.jar
cbda35220863d66b6f7c5e8a4def8fda  ./bin/chrome/en-US.jar
a9a2d1f3944bfcd9dbb394ce5e89e04b  ./bin/chrome/comm.jar
8565717ad44ccb30ad94e61e84b4aef3  ./bin/chrome/classic.jar
c30d3ed6e16f1f7583d2dbfcb91526fa  ./bin/chrome/chrome.rdf
7a30577caf70e9465c9350b1781c79b5  ./bin/chrome/aggreg8.jar
430ac070ae609c7618f2b7853e16c514  ./bin/xpcom_compat.dll
6d8b59acdd4e04b1deca02869a8aff1a  ./bin/xpcom.dll
2d4d4c15c89c7b4c80636e4c99e03e8a  ./bin/uninstall.exe
510dcb45b900c4913cfc4376a9b94db5  ./bin/start2.exe
a798e85bfbed0b5eadd20d7a3080f6d1  ./bin/start.ini
bbbc4a04358c4f668c28376446d4a4fe  ./bin/ssl3.dll
35e85604f3929f4b52d584ee24a695ad  ./bin/softokn3.chk
c22d0819a54edffd8f52cc3dc62e7f16  ./bin/smime3.dll
db2b4d0887832f31e84441e0b8ca535f  ./bin/SetDefault.exe
be54ea8f26f625edd04b8d56cef17d12  ./bin/readme.html
531293fdaa8dca2c5b55054d8de5ba41  ./bin/plds4.dll
92cb1b24b80e0ce4514a2fd29f9ec81c  ./bin/plc4.dll
aa6fc338ac7e741fa884adba8bd63315  ./bin/nssckbi.dll
f46e611b8dab76353350e5ce076b88a2  ./bin/nspr4.dll
e74fec2ce0817a76f34392355cdc2df8  ./bin/mozz.dll
cd425a358ba72b6e8cb53f38f2b36c7d  ./bin/mozilla-ipcd.exe
aee5b0b2a11f7aa8c6ef1cdcc455be8c  ./bin/mozctlx.dll
7034982c015c702494ec3cb7b26c3ce5  ./bin/mozctl.dll
f0b4eae4e731873bd3b774c165b2850e  ./bin/License.txt
ed0df4719588a8f05c3e4cac0885fd5c  ./bin/Launch.exe
d758a7d2438036d1984722c97e363a45  ./bin/k-meleon.exe.manifest
e4af16f656a57107ecf2d7946e25b3b7  ./bin/k-meleon.exe
e0dff82ec94cdb47fc1cc69701767bd4  ./bin/jsj3250.dll
dbe820c91b2c24001e8fe14e75cff311  ./bin/js3250.dll
cda0774aef659e851581261ff81ae0e2  ./bin/gkgfx.dll
390e4ace8948b303ffdba01daa8b275e  ./disctree/incl/js/ocd_common.js
153de8cc94538885d7fd6fed45a24a05  ./disctree/incl/img/backarrow.png
8fda0f36418c2639ead2fe03a114463b  ./disctree/incl/img/gtk-big.png
6e6e1399ff211d0e23fd5d37119fe2e9  ./disctree/incl/img/gtk.png
55aaa568e345e79a20d89459bb4aea3e  ./disctree/incl/img/opencd.png
55ecbf80d6d870994a89ba21d01ef817  ./disctree/incl/img/shadow200.png
a9d6ded28f002c874e0fb79fa8949e5f  ./disctree/incl/img/info-i.png
e9e6cbca18dc255efebaede8e5c6a20e  ./disctree/incl/img/install-s.png
021c1df7848c4f3ba0be4d4936ba79af  ./disctree/incl/img/gohome.png
64df0b4395a290af84e19ab0385cb065  ./disctree/incl/img/install.png
f8fa67e5952cef3c9c28f87cc6ec4b29  ./disctree/incl/img/ubuntu-logo-small.png
ae98d3d89e724abc86b2688bf8ab69ca  ./disctree/incl/img/ubuntu-logo-large.png
9765b4a462e87f31f7367c46e36e665e  ./disctree/incl/img/globe-s.png
8a20b1d99c11f24b2d80060b7814b003  ./disctree/incl/img/white.png
07ff0fb9f7a311affb490257586bb273  ./disctree/incl/img/ubuntu.png
c03b3503d1a2bcdc710876fb0e3a7daf  ./disctree/incl/img/thunderbird.png
54bdf6d56535ded07472f8eca2ede5c2  ./disctree/incl/img/top_amber.png
d83ce908fddc90693c3a31244d0756ac  ./disctree/incl/img/shadow250b.png
0b71f01abbdbebba264717249ba97cfb  ./disctree/incl/img/shadow250.png
a70f09fc33a8ffbdbeb9de789d3e8587  ./disctree/incl/img/shadow225.png
794941b3f1617f833b9a8e1c0b8aaddb  ./disctree/incl/img/gimp.png
bd48326516c0ca19047a0686db807353  ./disctree/incl/img/gaim.png
b2727f0512fa13b50c9dba997b734fc7  ./disctree/incl/img/firefox.png
b0ea5c71f4e202d3fa0c9b2c84ae621f  ./disctree/incl/img/exit.png
95d374744a18b572f3aa4905a390df9e  ./disctree/incl/img/bullet.png
acf1c2de86a6f0d4105d58c2ed2d5670  ./disctree/incl/img/body_btm.png
b7ab52b2fa3fc0bab74cc1d352c0ca85  ./disctree/incl/img/bkg.jpg
a9a4e7d38a483562ef1aead402b9e8ef  ./disctree/incl/img/abiword.png
bd05b08bdd7197f3082fed8f5f6717cb  ./disctree/incl/css/info_page.css
80a02f7a6e6cdfee5abe2fb88950e453  ./disctree/incl/css/main_page.css
40b14bca2dacc2216aa6438af049f806  ./disctree/incl/css/common.css
0a55e77d3cf09f0f58d07ec772e54c2d  ./disctree/incl/css/app_page.css
4d39c767ef07bc683a40e38feb96ad56  ./disctree/incl/source_web.lch
1e82859532a2dedfd65633d503cca630  ./disctree/incl/orchard_web.lch
eb4a5070e668e9b7699b02df2167d888  ./disctree/incl/kmeleon_web.lch
b6319939c3e3d3b3f63c2bef0cec18ab  ./disctree/incl/InfoWindow.html
731cddbcdda9d8656e481f64df5c822e  ./disctree/incl/forum_web.lch
4797a06db6c4db4ae3d7080b10b534bc  ./disctree/en/gimp_install.lch
1ac7301f7c8cab7e701dbcae34926cd0  ./disctree/en/gimp_web.lch
8bf2506ff7bfcf2c937f14af215bff90  ./disctree/en/abiword_web.lch
0725ea8be010775eb8bc739876a5b53c  ./disctree/en/thunderbird_web.lch
74d40304d5e9d745bee905f95cd9c100  ./disctree/en/gtk_install.lch
e6b3f4528855a662c6b040aab2e27658  ./disctree/en/aboutgtk.html
37b86a5c510907b44e7f040fa180dd5c  ./disctree/en/abiword_install.lch
e8327b1c66fd2275160eef0d941019ab  ./disctree/en/thunderbird_install.lch
3afd29c8ef7d9948c301627664d9c781  ./disctree/en/gaim.html
33a6badc9fda33436e28eec7a647706f  ./disctree/en/gimp.html
fcf079f5d26b31e985943f850e8ca485  ./disctree/en/firefox.html
dee2c1110cc35707e542ce5d9dda4027  ./disctree/en/abiword.html
6f0ca40d8acbc7caf5b2c25ba629b337  ./disctree/en/home.html
4291651a1d4353442ad0a6336f831d33  ./disctree/en/ubuntu_web.lch
400918661976f8c45aa1ed9a4cef8e36  ./disctree/en/thunderbird.html
ea82579c3e3a7a115ea678c686288a59  ./disctree/en/theopencd_web.lch
172d24015ed10a00bfc8831ec481543f  ./disctree/en/opencd.html
1301cf7d2c890451c8bb6fd13bc970db  ./disctree/en/gaim_web.lch
7c253943d92b9cdef7bbe688de3d9caa  ./disctree/en/gaim_install.lch
908fafb3125239d0504531e96acfde55  ./disctree/en/opencd_web.lch
18b5a6deb5198c3856480901517e30cb  ./disctree/en/firefox_web.lch
6f763dfde10ae2f68bc9061c8572bd81  ./disctree/en/firefox_install.lch
405cf1cc2de597d671b54fa0eb6a6dc3  ./disctree/en/ubuntu.html
299f6470a2f620a7243d69e04c8281c1  ./disctree/app_img/ubuntu_225.png
a26d2d113cf0867730d607d894c9bdfc  ./disctree/app_img/gaim_01.png
3047aed3d518b95c929bf2dbd7e68f18  ./disctree/app_img/firefox_02.png
85fb6267a8f54612fbedb6efb9da2bbd  ./disctree/app_img/firefox_01.png
68f45fcf81c9d0f66693f90181d90dd7  ./disctree/app_img/abiword_02.png
a6ca48053f28f763d5378aec312691f8  ./disctree/app_img/abiword_01.png
36bfa7ca7a855f41814b3aa29139530e  ./disctree/app_img/thunderbird_02.png
93d627fe09115f96ae21c553753d1182  ./disctree/app_img/thunderbird_01.png
5a581da560f7dcc101710e464117c0da  ./disctree/app_img/opencd_02.png
0ac2adbae67a3e28a8b79a3f0eb8d0ae  ./disctree/app_img/opencd_01.png
24c6db5a3f86ac6558c890f12e18455f  ./disctree/app_img/gimp_02.png
5013261973ab6191e4224973cf8d125d  ./disctree/app_img/gimp_01.png
c0a32f419a70c0a73491501345159575  ./disctree/app_img/ubuntu-gimp_tn.png
334111093e7acca36aed9acfc562e68c  ./disctree/app_img/ubuntu-nautilus.png
6c8c4342cc02d97f1a9f9039c601d625  ./disctree/app_img/ubuntu-gimp.png
bc2d8853cddb1d7a31f2f38eedf7f8be  ./disctree/app_img/ubuntu-desktop.png
1666e563f29decb5dd14d3f02daf9dd7  ./disctree/app_img/ubuntu-addapp.png
29691ca8e678d833be016bdeafd99985  ./disctree/app_img/ubuntu-addapp_tn.png
af887ab430faa71a0533b78d5f608f6c  ./disctree/app_img/ubuntu-desktop_tn.png
ef191399a812856ce7047b611cb873ff  ./disctree/app_img/ubuntu-nautilus_tn.png
034bc3b18a453c265d7f58edf1d2dc4c  ./disctree/app_img/opencd_01_tn.png
773e981683d3fcdcc9462b37a7838d4a  ./disctree/app_img/opencd_02_tn.png
17e172496d83216a85775ca91f9c157f  ./disctree/app_img/gaim_01_tn.png
ea179c1d45a24116ae839024337fa931  ./disctree/app_img/firefox_02_tn.png
983c97f0d3f940e77236aa812c72dec4  ./disctree/app_img/firefox_01_tn.png
f39776ea56135eca3222b8f86070355e  ./disctree/app_img/thunderbird_02_tn.png
f50a93f5ae00e4625c47843517af33d4  ./disctree/app_img/thunderbird_01_tn.png
e14866610ab0034d5dc0e869789c98c2  ./disctree/app_img/gimp_02_tn.png
cc8b4af75f2b9fad53f8d42af897e3e7  ./disctree/app_img/gimp_01_tn.png
b549a38e43ddeed19030c9d6e621c26a  ./disctree/app_img/abiword_02_tn.png
270cf8ffc42d0569a25402f9a144c14e  ./disctree/app_img/abiword_01_tn.png
8eca6e8b09f1f48784c99de6d2cad0a4  ./programs/thunderbird/ThunderbirdSetup.exe
b048e4ce27f7d810f228dd5a7ce893c8  ./programs/gtk/GTKSetup.exe
989e2067f7c5e9eca48e6dfa7a83e17d  ./programs/gimp/GimpSetup.exe
4cd1876de41380f0bc1dcfd84ca4e2ae  ./programs/gaim/GaimSetup.exe
855563764f229f0361d1aa217a7c3726  ./programs/firefox/FirefoxSetup.exe
955ca41fb20505d38d989d83c8118a97  ./programs/abiword/AbiwordSetup.exe
c5123876940c708238774654a8286f48  ./start.bmp
d5af1fcc69d14bf1f340e31108121415  ./start.exe
ab80ef2060c666906fc06acc29735bec  ./start.ini
59847bb83384524a9c3ab577b23f8f69  ./ubuntu.ico
16487c9185afafb2b4829345a6ef96cb *acsv.chm
ccc8b3f69f46dc0d3fb3f115973bce3e *acsv.exe
16cef644c57ac3cbe70b7aea0450b81e *license.txt
54542acd57a8fb78682d4f92d1b9027e *readme.txt
94b66c2b34046c730cfe7812e0d5be1e *Uninstall.exe


Any suggestions?
__________
I had also copied info which ur given to me, can I copy this to my md5sum file & then again burn image with this one ? It works or not?


----------



## JGuru (Aug 29, 2006)

@K_blues24, Just copy this file to the disk, & run the MD5SUM utility. It will tell you
 whether the ISO image file is clean or corrupt. If it's clean. Then burn it using Nero,
 choose the option 'Burn as an Image', select the Ubuntu ISO image file. Start the
 burning process. Now boot using the CD you just burned to start the installation.
 There's no need to burn the md5sum file!! It's just to check whether the ISO file
 is clean (not corrupt). That's all.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 29, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Since you are new to_ Linux_, completely new, I'd only suggest *Ubuntu*. Ubuntu because it has a huge community support and many people use it to help you out of difficulty, have a look at www.ubuntuforums.org, its the most helpful forum I've ever seen on the net. Also, Ubuntu being a debian-based system is perfect for _installing and managing_ things and is the best bet on _stability_.
> 
> Features of Ubuntu are:
> 
> ...



+1 , i Completely Agree .


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 29, 2006)

I cant boot with my other live cds also is this MB problem ? Bios may does not supported may be I am thinking like that is that true?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 30, 2006)

k_blues24 - Please recheck that your first boot device is your CD-ROM Drive, what motherboard have you got? Try hitting F10 continously on bootup, maybe that'll help you get into the 'Boot from' menu. I feel that your disc is absolute perfect. Please recheck your boot device priorities. If possible please tell me your motherboard type.


----------



## k_blues24 (Aug 30, 2006)

Qwerty I'm using Asus K8S-MX ( SiS miraj 2 as a on board graphics ), AMD Athlon 2800+ ( 1.8 Gh ), 512 MB RAM ( 32 MB Shared so actually 480 MB ).
I'd Set my first boot divice as CD-ROM drive already.
pls tell me whats wrong
Thanks


----------



## k_blues24 (Sep 2, 2006)

using mt knopix Live cd I can boot my sys but ubuntu live cd does not boot y?


----------

